
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (October 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
AbstractMichael
SEEKING FREELANCER | InstaLOD | Full Stack Web Developer | Stuttgart, DE |
Remote or Onsite

InstaLOD is a technology company that builds software that enables enterprise
and entertainment companies to create magical 3D experiences. Our award-
winning tech helps 3D artists working on massive productions to focus on the
creative part instead of spending most time with tedious technical tasks. From
military companies building next-generation simulations and data analysis to
leading automotive and fashion brands such as NIO or Deckers and the biggest
entertainment franchises created by gaming companies like 2K Games, Wargaming
or Sony London: our technology plays a vital part in delivering their project.

We’re searching for passionate full stack web developers experienced with
modern web frameworks and databases. We're not just looking for coworkers but
for stakeholders and adventurers – driven people that want to make a
difference through their work. Whether your passion is in design,
architecture, or coding high-performance application solutions, you’re
guaranteed to find something that keeps you motivated!

If interested, please provide an up-to-date resume Michael@theabstract.co or
you can visit our careers section for more details and apply directly at
[https://instalod.com/career/](https://instalod.com/career/)

~~~
vinay25
Hello,

As you are looking for a freelance developer, we would like to introduce you
to our company - Smart Smith. Smart Smith is an IT company with spread across
the world, and specialize in Web Application development. We design world
class websites and software exceeding client’s expectations. Our team is made
up of over 200 engineers spread across 5 countries. Our teams specialize in
over 40 different technologies, and we select the best suitable one for your
project.

We are better than Freelancers: Cost! Obviously, you would understand, that
agencies are better than freelancers in terms of quality, trust and on time
delivery. But we beat the only reason people choose freelancers: Cost. Yes,
our prices beat freelancer prices. Yes! That’s right. We are cheaper than
freelancers. We don’t spend huge money on marketing. Our clients are very
loyal with us, and we do long term business. For eg. Our development cost
starts from just $50/hour. Our website development cost starts from just
$1000.

Single point of Contact We know that while working with freelancers, you need
to talk with just a single person, to get your work done. We provide you the
same. You will have a single point of contact. You can call him, message him
or mail him. He will be available for you. You will be in touch with our
Engineering Manager, so he is supposed to be excellent at development, and
also at communicating, and understanding your requirements.

You are the chosen one As mentioned earlier, we don’t spend much on marketing.
We chose our clients very strictly. We found you online, matching our
requirement, and we can fulfill your requirements. We are perfect match. We
don’t just mail everyone randomly. Our partners and client base also include
some of the top companies around the world, including Amazon. Yes! Amazon is
also one of our client and partner.

Quality is our Guarantee As a reputed agency, we care a lot about our
reputation. We have received 5-star ratings from our clients every time. We
guarantee you that we provide best quality work till your satisfaction. If we
fail to do so, we will return full money that we take from you. Yes! We are
very confident on our services. We also follow strict timeline, so that your
projects are never delayed by us.

Let’s get started Let’s take this forward. Reply us with some details about
your project, and we will take over from there. We can provide you hourly
rates, or total project cost, as per your requirements. You are definitely
going to love it.

Waiting for your reply.

Vinay Bansal Engineering Manager Smart Smith Infotech
[https://www.smartsmith.com](https://www.smartsmith.com)

------
juskrey
SEEKING WORK | Currently in USA, FL | REMOTE YES

-

Doing full stack heavylifting with Clojure/ClojureScript as a primary weapon
of choice. Experience so far in financial, maritime, media, social, gamedev,
CRM, online marketplaces, cryptocurrency/blockchain exchanges. Classic
vertical apps, distributed messaging and streaming systems, microservices. A
lot of Datomic under the belt. iOS/Android upon request.

Website: [https://immute.co](https://immute.co)

Email: stan@immute.co

Keywords: Functional, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Java, Python, RabbitMQ,
AWS, NixOS, Wolfram, Mathematica, backend, frontend.

------
herve76
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack JS developer/consulting | Remote

Expertise in: cryptocurrencies, blockchains and especially crypto algo
trading.

Latest project: [https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com](https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com)

Technologies: JS, Vue, Web3, Node, Postgres, Firebase, AWS.

GitHub: [https://github.com/jsappme](https://github.com/jsappme)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron)

Email: herve76 @ gmail . com

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Software Engineer experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as
a technical contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams.

Have worked at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting
requirements, writing specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have
worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine
learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript
(React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails,
Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced
translating high level requirements into data models (information systems)
OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running
python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud
(AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker). Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech
(HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me](https://harrymoreno.com/hire-me)

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK ~ Greater New York, NY ~ 100% Remote

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
     

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

About: Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience
in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber
Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution
& Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK: Remote - Three person design and development team working
together for over 10 years (individually with 20+ years experience)

Locations: Tampa, FL / Maine / San Francisco

Remote: Yes (or local to one of those areas)

Technologies and Skills: Design, UX, Rails, Go, React, Javascript, Angular,
MySql, Postgres, Redis, Redshift, Aurora, CSS/HTML/SASS, Docker, AWS, Google
etc.

Email: hi@squaremill.com

Website: [https://squaremill.com](https://squaremill.com) (recent projects @
[https://squaremill.com/projects](https://squaremill.com/projects))

We have extensive experience in building applications from design, through
implementation and ongoing management. We have incredibly happy clients over
the last 10 years and happy to put you in touch with them. Because we have
worked together as a team for so long we are extremely efficient - we pride
ourselves on that along with being predictable and responsive. We can an plug
into an existing team to fill holes (design, tech) or can work as a
design/developer team to get built what you need from soup to nuts. Experience
in building healthcare applications, retail applications, financial apps,
custom CMS, phone apps, real estate, high throughput message delivery. You
name it we've probably built something like it at some point in our careers :)

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge/London UK or Remote

I'm a software engineer with 16 years of programming experience. I've helped
startups get started and big companies keep going.

If you have web projects, then there's a good chance I've worked on something
similar before and will be able to hit the ground running. If you need more
general programming, I can do it. If you're doing something a bit esoteric,
that would definitely suit me – I've done FPGAs, network protocols, speech
recognition, more ETL than you can shake a stick at, and devising novel
algorithms.

I haven't yet found a programming language that I'm not productive in. In the
last 5 years I've written (at least) C#, Java, Python, Javascript (browser and
Node.js), and Ruby professionally. Earlier this year, I quickly picked up
Typescript, and soon helped the rest of the team understand it better.

I'm friendly and easy-going, enjoy mentoring and working with other
developers. I recently developed an important new feature for a client within
an existing codebase with tests within their ten day budget.

I'm happiest on fixed-term projects that I can complete on a schedule that
suits both of us, and my clients have been very happy with this process too.

My consulting website is
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com](https://www.lambdacambridge.com)

Email: robin [at] the website above

~~~
dmak
Out of curiosity, what are the rates like in London for a technical consultant
like yourself?

~~~
Robin_Message
Hmmmm. It's a reasonable question but I'm not sure if I'm comfortable putting
it here. Drop me an e-mail and I can give some numbers though.

(Because my rate varies based on a number of factors and this is effectively
an advert, I don't want to anchor any buyers incorrectly in _either
direction_.

Too expensive: I don't want to say 2X and have companies with a budget of X
and an interesting job rule me out, as I might do X for the right job.

Too cheap: I don't want to say Y and have companies with a 2Y budget either
get me for cheap or reject me because they infer I'm not good enough.

And if you're looking for someone to hire, look, I can do commercial thinking
as well as programming _and_ I've given away that I'll give you a discount for
an interesting project. Drop me an e-mail with what you need and I'll give you
a price.)

~~~
_-___________-_
That opening paren had me feeling nervous all the way to the end of your
comment. I was really relieved to see the last character.

------
BrodaNoel
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for UX/Product Designers

Hello everyone!

I’m Noel. I saved some money and now I want to invest it in some personal
projects during my free time.

I need people for:

\- Creating logos

\- Creating web UI/UX designs (with no user-research. I’ll do the user-
research and I’ll just send you the pages/features that needs to be created)

\- Writing good product descriptions or product speech (you know, explaining
how a feature works, and “why you should pay for this product”)

It’s not gonna be a full-time job. Every time I need to start a new project,
I’ll send an email to a few of you, asking for how much time do you think it
can take to finish the project (anyway, I’ll try to not work with fixed
prices, but it will help to get a cost estimation).

If I choose you, I’ll send you a full detail of the pages/features that need
to be created, and I’ll trust in your creativity and your UX experience, in
order to create them. So, you are going to be responsible for defining the UX
(more fun for you) with some input from my side.

So, if you can do some of those task mentioned above, send me an email to
brodanoel@gmail.com Please, the email should contain:

\- Your portfolio or any kind of work that you already worked on (please,
don’t bother you sending a PERFECT portfolio. Just send something)

\- How much time have you taken creating each of your portfolio projects?
(Will be helpful to get some cost estimations)

\- Your rate (USD per hour) (consider that I’m not a company. It’s just a
couple of side projects)

Important: I’m not in a hurry with none of the coming project. I WILL NOT
request things to be done “yesterday”. We’ll have time. The job is going to be
chill out.

I hope to see you there!

~~~
teclogiq
Hi Noel,

Are you still looking for talents?

If so you can get best Angular freelancers from Teclogiq

~~~
BrodaNoel
I'm not looking for developers. Thanks.

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Lens
Studio)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. The last AR startup I consulted
for had their app demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I'm currently
contributing to an open-source, iOS implementation of WebXR. I've built
augmented reality, social, gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-
based products. I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and
growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3, Metal, RealityKit, iMessage extensions,
Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, iScape, Hillside Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code!

Looking to work on great projects where I can be a powerful asset in scaling a
business. Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is) Over eight years
of experience of working in Fin-tech, Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science, and more. I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability and experience analysis comes in. I'll review your
app from an outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable
feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
renaudg
SEEKING WORK | Senior DevOps/SRE, Systems Architect | London or remote

I'm a senior engineer with a breadth of experience (15+ years as SRE / DevOps
/ Systems architect, 20+ years Linux user, even longer as a programmer !). My
core technical skillet is in infra/DevOps, but over time I've been involved in
most aspects of architecting, building, running and scaling online services.
Very interested in the business / product areas as well.

I was one of the first 5-6 Facebook SRE hires in Europe (2010-2011), have
experience at numerous startups and before that in larger orgs in the
ISP/hosting world.

Happy to provide both technical vision and hands-on engineering contributions
to solve your infra / performance / cost / reliability challenges.

Available mainly as a contractor/consultant (part time or short term projects
welcome). I will consider full time employment only for exciting principal
roles (co-founder / CTO / VP Eng / Head of Infrastructure) at early stage
startups.

Suitable roles : Lead DevOps/SRE, Head of Infrastructure, Systems architect,
CTO/co-founder, advisor/consultant/mentor

Technologies: Kubernetes/Cloud Native ecosystem, AWS, Google Cloud,
Linux/Unix, OS + networking fundamentals, Python, Bash, C...

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)

Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER|Philadelphia & New York|Local only

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
johnxie
SEEKING FREELANCER | San Francisco | Technical Content Writer / Productivity
Tool Enthusiast | Onsite or Remote

Taskade (YC S19) is building the unified workspace for distributed teams.
Manage tasks, write notes, and video chat, in one unified tool. We reimagining
the future of work, remote collaboration, and team productivity. Our mission
is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and smarter. Here is our story:
[https://www.taskade.com/about](https://www.taskade.com/about)

We are looking for a technical content writer and productivity tool enthusiast
to help us create and maintain:

    
    
       * Templates and workflows for https://www.taskade.com/templates
       * Blog content and product updates for https://blog.taskade.com
       * Tutorials and guides for https://help.taskade.com
    
    

Key traits:

    
    
       * Passion for productivity tools and remote teamwork
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
       * Ability to learn and adapt
    
    

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please ping me at john@taskade.com and check us out at
[https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com)

------
adamjroth
SEEKING WORK | Location: Connecticut, USA

Remote: Yes (15 years remote, efficient and highly available) Willing to
relocate: For the right position; remote w/ occasional travel preferred

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Rails, JavaScript,
Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express, PHP, GraphQL
(Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android / Android Studio,
Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas, CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux,
Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber,
Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr, Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2,
Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux, Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops,
Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket, MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OzlQkhUFtW2i9uZV7h29U8_6SnZG_ZPS/view?usp=sharing)

Email: adamjroth[at]gmail.com

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | Remote two-person web development team, also
hireable individually

My partner and I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and
managing large custom-made web applications.

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

I specialize in front-end, UX design (Javascript ES6+, React, Vue, Svelte,
HTML/CSS, Webpack, Node, etc.), and also do light back-end work.

My partner specializes in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on
Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also does light
front-end work.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/) (recent projects:
[https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-studies))

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

------
dcAnswers
SEEKING WORK, I'm in Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA (near Detroit). I do have a
Canadian work permit. I prefer working Remotely but am willing to work on site
for the right client.

About me: I've been an independent consultant focused on data analysis, data
science, and business intelligence for over 2 years. I have over 10 years of
experience in project management and general abstract problem solving through
my previous career in mechanical engineering. One of my favorite things in the
world is figuring out things that have not been figured out before. Among my
clients are a major automotive company whom I am helping identify early stage
startups and a company whose search engine optimization I improved. The latter
company is now the authority box on Google for it's domain. One of my side
projects involves predictive analytics for the NFL that depends on my ability
to discover absent statistics.

I'm open to project based, contract, and full time positions.

Email me and let's discuss a project or a position!

Email: dan at dataconcord dot com

Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, Pandas, NLTK,
Flask, Requests, TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more.

Résumé/CV and references: Available upon request.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
vmarquet
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Engineer specialized in Ruby on Rails and InfoSec |
Paris or remote

I have 5+ years of experience with Ruby on Rails. I also have a diploma and
work experience in Information Security (but I am completely open about
working in other fields). Strong entrepreneurial mindset and happy to
participate to my client/employer company at every level, not just technical.

I have experience in refactoring apps for easier maintenance and evolution,
and in upgrading legacy apps (I have migrated an app from Rails 2 to Rails 5
without issues). I take extra care for UX and design when implementing new
features, and try to maximise developer happiness by using the most efficient
tools available (exemple: static type-checking with TypeScript instead of JS,
etc).

Stack:

* Backend: Ruby on Rails, Python

* Frontend: ReactJS with TypeScript or JavaScript

* Mobile: React-Native

* Also: good knowledge of SQL, Bash, C, Electron, ..., and willing to learn Elixir

Contact:

* Email: vincent.marquet1 [at] gmail.com

* Github: [https://github.com/vmarquet](https://github.com/vmarquet)

* Stack Overflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/3486743/vmarquet](https://stackoverflow.com/users/3486743/vmarquet)

------
lpolzer
SEEKING WORK * Vancouver BC, Canada / Germany / Remote preferred *

Technologies: Go, Python, Linux, AWS/Cloud. Everything web. Interested in
Rust.

Might work on Java, Kotlin or Scala code if it's in good shape. Extensive
fullstack experience, but prefer backend and scripting.

Résumé/CV: [http://lpolzer.com/cv](http://lpolzer.com/cv) (not mobile-ready
yet, sorry)

Email: polzer@fastmail.com

Looking for remote contract or freelance work, but generally open to other
opportunities.

I specialize in backend and scripting work, and have worked on a wide variety
of projects over a span of more than 15 years. I can ramp up to new tech and
environments quickly. My last gig was as a software engineer at Amazon
Vancouver for 20 months. I speak German and English. I get work done, and can
also communicate with clients to refine requirements. I am honest, and I'm
trying to be a fair and decent person at all times.

Here's a testimonial from a former client: "We were working on a tight
deadline for an accelerator program and he did an excellent job of completing
the prototype with enough time to make tweaks and launch before submission. He
was wonderful to work with: a great listener and understood my vision for the
product; he put together exactly what I was looking for despite starting with
just a vague idea and several basic sketches. I have a consulting/VC
background that lacks in technical experience so I relied on him heavily to
make several choices, and he was decisive and worked confidently despite the
ambiguity. I would love to work with him again in the future!"

Thanks for reading! Looking forward to your messages. :-)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Location: US

Technologies: Swift, JS, C#, React, Rx, Design.

Résumé/CV: [https://bvr.group](https://bvr.group)

Email: dylan[@]bvr.group

I am a Developer (Swift, JS, Obj-C, React, Rx, MobX, Hyperapp, Elm), and
Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I typically consult on or perform the
following:

\- macOS/iOS Design & Development: Development, prototyping, design.

\- Front End Design & Development - Prototyping, production, management, I've
also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- Product Design: Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography, marketing.

\- Data Visualization: Static or Interactive, web, mobile, video.

\- GIS: ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

[https://bvr.group](https://bvr.group) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
bkunchanapalli
SEEKING WORK | San Jose, California | Remote - Yes

Technologies: JavaScript | ES6 | TypeScript| React | Redux | jQuery | Node.js
| Backbone | Express | Socket.io | Python | Django | MongoDB | Mongoose |
MySql | Postgres | Cassandra | Redis | Java | C++ | Learning AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QLaqKIZqJSZvC6M5jShoK6dzYlQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QLaqKIZqJSZvC6M5jShoK6dzYlQ..).

Email: bkcpro.kun@gmail.com

Description: A FullStack Dev, on the look out for interesting work (esp. in
the Front End space), with a Master's in Software Engineering. I'm located at
Sfbay, and would love to know the sort of product(s)/ web-application you're
building. Please feel free to reach out, and we can discuss further.

Github: [https://github.com/bkcpro](https://github.com/bkcpro)

Portfolio: [https://bkcpro.herokuapp.com/](https://bkcpro.herokuapp.com/)
[...is currently undergoing changes, will update links to my projects on here]

Thanks - Bhargava Kunchanapalli

------
milafrerichs
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany | Remote + Onsite | Data Visualization, Data
Pipelines

I help social organisations create beautiful and engaging data visualisations
and improve or create their data pipelines.

I’m a full stack (geospatial) developer with 10+ years of experience creating
for the web.

I love to use my skills to do good and work on projects that have an impact.

Skills:

\+ Data Visualization (d3.js, Vega, Datawrapper, Carto)

\+ Data Analysis (pandas, numpy, R)

\+ Data Pipelines (Python, AWS, Postgres, Docker)

\+ Geospatial Development (EO, mapbox, openlayers, PostGIS, turf)

\+ SPA (React, Svelte)

\+ Web Development (HTML, SVG, CSS/SASS)

I’m teaching mapping with d3 at
[https://mappingwithd3.com](https://mappingwithd3.com)

You can find out more about me at

[http://milafrerichs.com](http://milafrerichs.com)

[http://github.com/milafrerichs/](http://github.com/milafrerichs/) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/milafrerichs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/milafrerichs/)
| [http://twitter.com/milafrerichs](http://twitter.com/milafrerichs)

------
mostlystatic
SEEKING FREELANCER | London, UK | Remote | Front-end developer

DebugBear is a website performance and quality monitoring tool for developers.

I'm a solo founder and looking for a freelancer who can write articles about
web performance and build standalone marketing projects. If that works out you
could also work on the main product.

I'm looking for:

\- experience building front-end apps (frameworks/bundlers/...)

\- experience researching and writing technical articles

\- 5-20h of availability a week

Check out these links for the kind of project you might work on:
[https://www.debugbear.com/blog/measuring-react-app-
performan...](https://www.debugbear.com/blog/measuring-react-app-performance)
[https://www.debugbear.com/blog/chat-widget-site-
performance](https://www.debugbear.com/blog/chat-widget-site-performance)
[https://www.debugbear.com/json-size-analyzer](https://www.debugbear.com/json-
size-analyzer)

If you're interested, send me an email: matt/at/debugbear.com

~~~
ani8222
hi I am interested in this position please contact me at ani8222@gmail.com

------
ows
SEEKING FREELANCER Cohabs | Full-stack Developer | Node/React/ReactNative |
Brussels, BE

At Cohabs, our mission is to create extraordinary shared living experiences.
Initially in Belgium, we're expanding our operations internationally and
setting up our internal tech team. We're buying and renovating actual houses,
creating along the way a thriving community of young professionals (other
demos coming soon) and bringing tech to make the whole experience better.
Product (physical and digital) is central to everything we do.

Looking for senior dev, preferably full-stack, to start on a couple of paid
contracts then move to a full time next year. We're building the team now, so
you'll be working directly with the CTO and rest of the executive team.

REMOTE: open, with some travel to accommodate regular face-to-face. Preferably
EU-based.

Check out our website: [https://cohabs.com](https://cohabs.com) and feel free
to reach out directly vincent at cohabs.com if interested.

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1) Full stack
Rails developer with tons of product management experience.

My sweet spot is helping founders with deep domain experience who are funded
and need to build a v1. B2B SaaS is my specialty.

I've worked with the CEOs of Predictable Revenue and Headphones.com, and
brands like ESPN. A recent success includes working with a client CEO to take
his idea from napkin to $130M in revenue.

Been building and shipping software professionally for 18 years, on Rails for
11, and consulting remotely for 10+. Clients like my approach because it's
pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on business growth: I've run three B2B SaaS
businesses (and sold two of them). I see technology as a leveraged tool for
growing a business, not an end in itself.

Looking for projects that are ready to start soon. Ideal project is B2B SaaS
with a budget of US$20k+.

\-------------------------------

\- Product Management (customer interviews, product strategy, prioritization,
speccing, working with dev to ship, reporting on success)

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Javascript, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS

\- MySQL, Postgres

\- Web APIs (in particular I've worked with GitHub, Stripe, Slack, and
Intercom in depth)

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
satvikpendem
SEEKING WORK | US East Coast | Remote

Full Stack Engineer with experience in machine learning as well. I have
particular skill in melding backend machine learning and big data processing
services and APIs (usually Python/Node) with a great frontend experience,
usually in React.

Frontend \- React (Redux, Hooks etc) \- Typescript (ES6+ and all the other JS
build tools like Babel, Webpack etc :) ) \- GraphQL

Backend \- Node / Express \- MongoDB, Postgres \- Elixir / Phoenix

Machine Learning \- Python \- Tensorflow / Keras \- Apache Spark

DevOps \- AWS / Lambda / Google Cloud \- Ansible \- Terraform \- Docker \-
Kubernetes

Looking for part-time positions, up to 20 hrs/week.

Email: satvik@arialabs.io

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/satvikpendem](https://linkedin.com/in/satvikpendem)
for the latest version, resume reflects the same content as LinkedIn

------
adamst85
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Australia (GMT +10) Hi, My name is Adam and I am
software engineer with experience primarily with back end systems and
development. I am currently employed but seeking freelance work on the side. I
also have over 10 years experience in in the industry. Whats your experience?

\- Backend services architecture and development (scheduled services, delayed
email's etc...)

\- Web Development using Laravel, Symfony and Zend2

\- API Development experience using Lumen

\- Backend Ecommerce system development experience, building services such as
subscription calculators and scheduled jobs

\- Designing and building complicated online web forms

How I can help you?

\- I can provide technical guidance about how to structure your
application/system and reasons why

\- I can help add new features on your existing project if you need an quick
extra set of hands

\- Fixing problems or reducing technical debt on your existing project (I am a
big fan of TDD)

\------

Blog: [https://adamstraube.github.io](https://adamstraube.github.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube](https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube)

Email: adam_straube[at]outlook.com

------
support_mav
Frontend engineer needed. Location: Northern California or Columbia. Solid
coding skills in HTML5; solid knowledge of CSS3 layouts, CSS grids, web
standards, browser & web developer tools. Solid knowledge of JavaScript &
JQuery. Knowledge of Backbone.js/ LESS/SaSS is a plus. Extensive experience in
Angular 6. Total understanding of responsive design. Knowledge and experience
of working in an IDE like Eclipse or SpringSource on a LAMP stack or Java
environment, MVC architecture, Object Oriented Design Concepts. Experience in
development process using GITHUB. 3+ years of experience in web design and
development. Proficiency with the Adobe Creative Suite (Photoshop, Fireworks);
familiarity with Visio, Fireworks, and online wire-framing tools is a plus.
Eye for detail in design and knowledge of best practices in coding. Bachelors
or higher degree in any design field, engineering or an equivalent combination
of design training and experience. Contact: support@mavatar.com

------
lambda123
SEEKING WORK | Asia. Internet. Planning to relocate to Canada soon | Working
remote since start of my career

From developing MVPs from scratch alone, to doing growth hacking, to leading
international teams spanning across continents, I have done it all. I have a
solid track record of delivering projects when others have failed.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtS..).

Technologies: Rails 2.x, Rails 3.x, Rails 4.x , Rails 5.x, Rails 6.x Sinatra,
Ruby 1.8, Ruby 1.9, Ruby 2.x, Elixir/Phoenix React.js, Haml, Sass, Bootstrap,
Javascript, CoffeeScript, Jquery, Spring, Zeus, Geokit, Geocoder, ImageMagick,
MiniMagick, Rmagick, PalerClip, CarrierWave, Devise, Sidekiq, ActiveAdmin,
RailsAdmin, CanCan, Nokogiri, FriendlyId, Ckeditor, Liquid, SimpleForm, Rspec,
Cucumber, Postgresql, Mysql Git, Github, Vim, Ubuntu

Email: sunil.sks222@gmail.com

~~~
dmak
Your link to your resume is broken

------
btel
SEEKING WORK | Python dev/data scientist | Paris or remote

I have 10+ years of experience in Python / data analysis / machine learning /
deep learning. I can work on proof-of-concepts or implementing data processing
pipelines in production.

I am a strong advocate of agile practices in programming and data science
(version control, unit-testing, CI, code reviews).

Stack:

* Programming: Python, C, Javascript

* Backend: Django + rest-framework, Flask

* Databases: PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, MongoDB

* Platforms: AWS (EC2, Kinesis, DynamoDB), GCP (CPU/GPU instances),

* Data science: jupyter (contributor), scikit-learn (contributor), tensorflow, pandas, matplotlib (contributor), numpy (contributor)

Contact:

* Email: datascience@telenczuk.pl

* LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/bartosz-telenczuk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bartosz-telenczuk)

* Github: [https://www.github.com/btel](https://www.github.com/btel)

* Website: [https://datascience.telenczuk.pl](https://datascience.telenczuk.pl)

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (travel possible) | Los Angeles, CA

I'm a freelance developer with 7 years of experience. I specialize in helping
early stage companies bring their ideas to life as new apps and websites.
Beyond creating a beautiful app with you, I'll make sure we're measuring the
right things so you can get the best outcomes. I build apps to allow quick
iteration and short feedback loops. My experience at startups has taught me
how to pick the right features to build and validate quickly, which saves you
money and time. I can help you integrate marketing, analytics, and sales to
get the most out of your creation. One of the first companies I worked with,
SwoopSrch, I helped take their rough idea of what they wanted to an MVP in a
weekend. Then I spent a year helping them iterate on the idea. I spent a few
years at Rackspace building massively scalable cloud infrastructure and making
open source contributions to OpenStack. Then, I started as the first engineer
at a startup, Triggr Health, building apps to help people in addiction
recovery and help with mental health issues. One of my freelance clients was
the University of Maryland, who I helped migrate some Flash apps to React and
handle some challenging performance issues. Another client is HealthJay, who I
helped to build an app to track seniors and detect falls. I built an Apple
Watch app for them, as well as a React Native app (which also detects falls),
a React back office app, and a Node backend.

I've got experience with:

\- React Native

\- React

\- iOS/Android native development

\- NodeJS

\- Javascript and Typescript

\- Python

\- Django

\- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

Website: [https://www.nang.io](https://www.nang.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)

Email: josh@nang.io

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 10+ years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git, Webpack,
Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Tech: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC, Scikit-
Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, AWS,
Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript, Spring,
Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
technics256
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany & San Diego, CA | Remote

I'm a mobile and web developer with a focus on healthcare applications, with
experience in AI.

I've created and deployed mobile and web apps that are used in demanding
healthcare environments by physicians, and am well versed in speaking with
customers, understanding requirements, and building them in an effective
manner. I've created machine learning models in Tensorflow and productionized
them utilizing GCP and AWS.

Technologies: React Native | Expo | Redux | Swift iOS | React | GraphQL |

TypeScript | ES6 | Swift | Python | Flask | Keras | Tensorflow 1.14

AWS: DynamoDB, CloudFormation, gRPC for streaming, and AWS security for
specifically healthcare related applications. GCP: Compute Engine, Cloud AI,
NLP models

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenlizcano/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephenlizcano/)

Email: stephen@lizcano.dev

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US-based; UTC-4)

Experienced senior full-stack developer specializing in prototype/MVP
development, automation/process improvement, and ad-hoc problem solving.

Have worked across multiple industries: finance, NGOs, academia, startup,
insurance, marketing.

Looking for projects starting in mid-October 2019 onward, with roughly 1- to
6-month timelines and budgets ~US$20k-100k. Prefer to bill hourly or day rate,
but by milestone is fine too.

Proactive communicator with good time-management skills. Have worked with
clients found via HN, some over several years. References available upon
request.

Services:

    
    
        - Sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope
        - Estimate time/cost to implement
        - Design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-end UI
        - Perform server buildouts
        - Integrate with SaaS APIs
        - Automate tedious/error-prone processes
        - Improve existing codebase
        - Solve specific pain point(s) you're struggling with
    

Preferred tech stack:

    
    
        - Backend: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Clojure
        - DB: PostgreSQL or NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript/Vue, ClojureScript
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Linux VPS
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
hn.2019-10@firesteel.consulting

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
martinpuskajler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes, part time remote is fine too

Willing to relocate: No

Email: martinpuskajler@gmail.com

\---

The previous 4 years I worked as an Scrum Master, Product Owner or Project
Manager for digital agencies specialized in native mobile apps and
webportals(CMS based).

I supported my crossfunctional teams (UX, UI, Data Analytics, Development, QA)
in removing impediments, moderting all of the scrum events, backlog grooming,
requirements engineering and customer handling.

During my time i gathered exprience in several tools and methodologies like
Scrum, Kanban, Google design sprint, story mapping workshops, Product field
etc.

I am a EU citizen (no need for Visa in EU) and Im eligible to stay in USA for
30 days without Visa (Waivers programme).

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinpuskajler/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinpuskajler/)

------
mariusc23
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for a well-rounded
software engineer with mid-level to senior experience in at least 2 of these,
preferably:

* TypeScript and Node.js

* GraphQL and Apollo

* TypeScript and / React or React Native /

* PHP 7 and Laravel

Bonus:

* Great CSS skills (layouts, animations, UX)

* Native mobile experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

* Familiarity with Thrift, RAML or alike

* Experience in fintech or healthtech (compliance, PII)

Continuous learning, both within the industry & from each other is core to
Uplift's values. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences,
abilities and perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good
communicator, apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Your experience with React, RN, Node.js, GraphQL, Apollo, PHP or Typescript

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 15 hours a week.

~~~
seiyria
I'm interested. Based out of Wisconsin (UTC-5). Don't have a ton of xp with
react but I'm familiar with typescript, node, and looking to learn more
graphql based tech. I have a ton of angular experience though! I'm available
immediately as well.

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE UX/UI DESIGNER | CANADA

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

I have over 7+ years of experience designing and developing sites and UX/UI
for small business owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile
apps. From SaaS startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• Design & UX/UI work in Sketch, Adobe XD, or Figma

• Front-end (HTML/CSS/JS) development

• Custom WordPress design & development

• App motion and animation

Email: hi@brendanho.com

------
schappim
SEEKING WORK

Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby, Arduino, Raspberry Pi, HTML5, CSS3, Git,
GitHub, React, Vue, jQuery, Sinatra, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, NoSQL, Postgres,
Shopify, WebUSB, Mobile, Web Scraping, AWS, Linux, Apple

Website: [https://littlebird.com.au](https://littlebird.com.au)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/schappi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/schappi)

GitHub: [https://github.com/schappim](https://github.com/schappim)

Email: marcus@schappi.com

I’ve built and own e-commerce sites with revenues in the millions. I’m now
looking to utilise my skills at mission driven company with interesting
technical challenges. I have built complex web apps that talk to hardware,
designed e-commerce websites, leveraged machine learning and can pick up new
languages and frameworks quickly.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
broswell
SEEKING FREELANCER | Baltimore, MD | Remote

Looking for help with
[https://collectiveaccess.org/](https://collectiveaccess.org/), an open source
museum cataloging system

museum@syssrc.com [https://musuem.syssrc.com](https://musuem.syssrc.com)

~~~
magicbuzz
You should probably clarify that your codebase seems primarily PHP.

------
jdmg718
SEEKING WORK | Bilbao, Spain / Remote

I am a Telecommunications Engineer, full knowledge of Internet stack
protocols, VPNs and networking. 4 years of iOS App Development and watchOS
with SwiftUI/Combine. Experience in Python, Machine Learning for Time Series
forecasting. Experience with the following Apple frameworks: CloudKit, Network
Extensions and AVFoundation.

Latest job: Always-on VPN client for iOS devices Website/Portfolio:
[https://javierdemart.in](https://javierdemart.in) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/javierdemartin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/javierdemartin/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/javierdemartin](https://github.com/javierdemartin)

------
artkravchenko
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_ )

 _Location_ : Russia (available _worldwide_ ; English proficiency is
conversational).

I’ve been working remotely with a time zone difference of _4–7 hours_ for more
than _3 years_ already.

I cover at least _UTC+0 – UTC+14_ with close communication. For the _UTC+0_
time zone, I have an overlap of the _entire_ working day.

 _Technologies_ : JavaScript, React, Node.js, Webpack, Babel, AST
modification, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Jest, Docker; also product analytics,
back end and DevOps experience (learn more on my CV).

 _Résumé /CV_: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

 _Email_ : contact@artkravchenko.com

_____

A front end & Node.js developer who is passionate about solving challenging
business and engineering problems and providing delightful UX and DX,
optimizing performance and designing infrastructure. An open-source
contributor.

Recently built a front end side of platform selling in _18_ countries and
cooperating with service providers from _42_ countries.

Increased conversions up to _12x_ , decreased bounce rate up to _11x_ ,
optimized performance metrics up to _6x_.

_____

Website: [https://artkravchenko.com](https://artkravchenko.com)

Email: contact@artkravchenko.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/artkravchenko](https://github.com/artkravchenko)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom](https://linkedin.com/in/artkravchenkocom)

Telegram: [https://t.me/artkravchenko](https://t.me/artkravchenko)

------
amourao
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (travel possible) | Lisbon, Portugal

Researcher (with Ph.D. in Computer Science), with experience on building large
scale distributed systems for Computer Vision and Machine Learning and
Information Retrieval.

Technologies: C++ (OpenCV, Poco, Armadillo, LibSVM, FLANN, libav/ffmpeg,
NVCodec, ZeroMQ), Python (NumPy, SciPy, sklearn, Django), Java (Lucene),
ElasticSearch, Microsoft Azure, Vowpal Wabbit

CV: [https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/AndreMour...](https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/AndreMourao_CV.pdf)

Email: andre.b.mourao@gmail.com

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote
3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups.

Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
thisismyswamp
SEEKING WORK

Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Temporarily

Technologies: Javascript/Node.js, Go, Python, Haskell

Resume: I keep an up to date resume at Toptal:
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-
pereira](https://www.toptal.com/resume/marcos-pereira) (you don't have to hire
me through them)

Email: marcospereiradev@gmail.com

Backend developer working a lot with Node.js, but also love Python and Go.
Have worked on many projects with big companies, led small developer teams,
modernized legacy systems, and worked on a browser extension that identified
twitter bots using deep learning. Happy to try out new technologies.

------
buckhx
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

Engineering Leader and Systems Design Consultant

Stack:

\- Go & Python

\- gRPC & protobuf

\- Postgres & Redis

\- Kubernetes (AWS, GCP)

Links:

\- github.com/buckhx

\- [https://buckhx.com](https://buckhx.com)

\- [https://uber.buckhx.com](https://uber.buckhx.com)

Highlights include:

\- Acquiring digital property and media brand from Google

\- Site speed optimization leading to 20% increase in MAU

\- Modeling Fortune 50 network via 1TB Spark cluster

About: I have experience running software teams and designing systems oriented
around the Go programming language. Recently have been interested in applied
machine learning and have been working on a project that brings the state of
the art BERT NLP model to the Go programming language. I take pride in
pragmatic technical leadership and project management.

Seeking: System design consultation in cloud native environments such as
Kubernetes, Tech lead or Golang project contributor

Contact: hello -at- buckhx.com

------
unitezen
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Python Developer

Location: Bangkok, Thailand

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, PostgreSQL, Redis, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Pandas, Selenium, Scrapy, Docker, Git, JIRA, Bash, Debian/Ubuntu,
Cloud Deployment, Automation Scripting, Process Improvement, Data Analysis &
ETL, Consulting

I'm a self-taught Python full stack developer with a finance degree and an
extensive technology consulting and project management experience at
Accenture. I enjoy developing automation solutions for process improvement and
efficiency in clean, idiomatic Python. If you're looking for someone who can
quickly pick up new concepts, can communicate complex ideas in a simple
manner, loves learning new technology and is passionate in what he does -- I'm
your man.

Email: golf@unitezen.com

------
lukehager1
SEEKING WORK | Colorado, USA | REMOTE, CAN RELOCATE

Over a decade of full stack experience. I've been working with React since its
inception, and I have a strong knack for finding the best (simplest) solutions
to complex problems.

Expert with:

Modern JavaScript/TypeScript (all the ES2016/ES6+ async/await, destructuring,
etc. syntactic sugar), Node.js, React.js, Hooks (Redux is no longer
necessary), NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB, etc.), SQL (Postgres, etc.), Git, Heroku,
Real-time data replication

Very familiar with:

Serverless AWS, Google Cloud, Linux, Machine Learning (Tensorflow), Robots
(automation in general), Unreal Engine

Email [redacted] and I'll respond promptly. :)

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Northern Virginia | Washington, D.C.

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with over 12 years of experience
building web apps. I work on everything from startup MVPs to internal tools
and refactoring legacy applications. Other services include coaching in the
areas of tech leadership, people management and recruiting.

Technologies:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, C++, API development, Postgres

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, React, Bootstrap

\- Product: Wireframes / mockups using tools like Sketch, InVision, etc.

Talk to me about your ideas!

Email: tony@29fx.com

Website: [https://www.29fx.com](https://www.29fx.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
daniellockyer
SEEKING WORK | WEBSITE PERFORMANCE / CODE OPTIMIZATION | REMOTE

I make websites and code faster. Most of my past clients have PHP apps
(WordPress/Laravel/Symphony/custom) but also work with Node.js and Ruby
performance. Strong expertise in server performance, maintenance and
optimization. Pick up new technologies quickly.

Often see load times drop as much as 80%. Aim to get time-to-first-byte under
100ms. Once had server CPU usage drop from 180% to 5% average. I save clients
time and money and there are testimonials and graphs on my website.

\- Daniel

* Website: [https://daniellockyer.com](https://daniellockyer.com)

* Email: hi@daniellockyer.com

* Twitter: [https://twitter.com/DanielLockyer](https://twitter.com/DanielLockyer)

------
surfgreen_dev
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, BAVARIA, GERMANY, EU

I am specialised on green and sustainable web development, to reduce the
carbon dioxide footprint of your website or web application by applying state
of the art frontend technologies that enhances the performance of your
website.

I have +10 years of experience in full stack web development, product/project
mgmt for top e-commerce and publishing companies as well as startups in
Germany.

My Services:

UX Design with Adobe XD, Wordpress/WooCommerce Development. HTML, SCSS, CSS,
Vanilla Javascript, jQuery, ReactJS / VueJS / NuxtJS, Google Cloud / AWS,
Serverless Architecture, Python + Python Django, REST APIs, NodeJS, Headless
CMS, Postgres, MongoDB,Technical SEO

Example Work, Service Overview, Portfolio, CV, Rates and Prices upon request:

carl(at)surfgreen.dev

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain consultant. Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
nalexn
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

Technologies: iOS/macOS, Swift, Objective-C, Xcode

Mobile Development

After over eight years working as a software engineer, I grew to an iOS team
lead of a public FinTech company working from their headquarters in Hollywood,
CA, followed by starting my startup.

Now I’m on the market for my next professional challenge as a software
engineer, who blends experience in mobile app development and systems
architecture with product-oriented leadership and team coaching.

If you need an exceptionally skilled and proactive team player - check out my
Resume to read more about my experience!

[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-150-Rzu)

------
ScottFree
SEEKING WORK | Remote only | East Coast US | Full stack web developer looking
for maintenance work

Do you have an old web codebase that's slow, full of bugs and/or is in an
older language? Has your previous developer left you high and dry? Are you
having difficulty finding somebody to fix your web-based site or tools? Then
drop me a line at consulting@lj3.me. I specialize in maintenance programming,
which is the gentle art of breathing new life into old code bases. I love
digging into the guts of old "legacy" apps, fixing what needs to be fixed and
leaving alone what is already working just fine. I don't just fix bugs and
optimize for speed; I'll add much needed new features to your old app as well.

Email: consulting@lj3.me

------
hostedmetrics
SEEKING WORK

Remote only

United States (Puerto Rico)

Are you looking to optimize your web product now that it's taken off?

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics, measure
conversion rates, set up insightful dashboards, and best of all: optimize and
grow! Both now and down the road.

info [ @ ] [ hostedmetrics ] .com

About me: My passion for metrics and data analytics goes more than eight
years, when I joined as one of the first handful of engineers on the Data
Analytics team at Squarespace. More recently, I have performed traffic,
conversion, and profit analysis for an affiliate marketer.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment.

------
tplick
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA or Remote

I specialize in backend web programming using Python, Django, and PostgreSQL.
On top of that, I can do a little bit of everything web-related, particularly:

\- frontend (JS, jQuery, basic React)

\- AWS (EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, RDS)

\- Docker

\- databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, Redis, Elasticsearch)

\- microservice architecture (if necessary!)

\- Linux administration

My experience at startups has helped me learn how to build systems, and how to
keep them running, simply and with minimal resources.

My latest project is a chess training site at
[https://www.checkmatechamp.net/](https://www.checkmatechamp.net/) . That site
runs on the Google Cloud Platform and uses Python and PostgreSQL on the
backend. The frontend is a mix of vanilla JS and OCaml (using js_of_ocaml).

Contact: tomplick AT gmail.com

------
prewett
SEEKING WORK | N. California | Remote (but can be onsite periodically)

Technologies: C++, Python, Swift, ObjC, Java, Qt, OpenGL, Cocoa/UIKit, Win32,
Linux, macOS/iOS, i18n

Résumé/CV:
[http://geoffprewett.com/resume.html](http://geoffprewett.com/resume.html)

Email: geoff a.t eightbrainsstudios com

I enjoy creating tools that are a joy to use to create things or to solve
problems. My strength is my breadth: I have worked with the major platforms
and languages, and regularly pick up new languages and APIs. Whether it is a
green-field MVP or a million-line code base, I can be up and productive very
quickly. I also have some background in Chinese and Japanese if you need
internationalization or text parsing.

------
jbardnz
SEEKING WORK - Auckland, NZ or REMOTE Laravel Expert: I have 6 years
experience as a Laravel developer and 4 more before that as a PHP/Web
developer. Previously I was CTO of a startup (Designer Wardrobe) - I took that
website from a 5 page MVP to a massive codebase that served around 3 million
hits/month. More recently I helped another company speed up an important API
they were having trouble with, I took the loading time from > 5 seconds to
~300ms without any breaking changes.

I currently run my own startup and I am seeking part time consulting work to
help me bootstrap.

More details of all of my work is here:
[https://jarrad.dev](https://jarrad.dev)

Contact me on hello@jarrad.dev

------
powvans
SEEKING WORK

Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes / Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javacript, Typescript, Angular, Go, C#, .NET
Core, SQL ,AWS, Google Cloud

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ptevans/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ptevans/)

Email: ptevans@gmail.com

I'm a software developer and leader with 10+ years of experience building
applications for mobile, social, ecommerce, and SaaS. I've worked with
numerous startups as a consultant, contractor, and if the opportunity is right
as an employee. I'm looking primarily for contract and consulting
opportunities, but open to FTE with the right team. Currently CTO at a seed
stage startup, but happy to fill any role where I can bring value.

------
jsonne
SEEKING WORK | Paid Digital Marketing | Remote

I've been a Facebook advertiser for 8 years with heavy experience in Reddit
ads, Twitter ads, Pinterest ads, Google ads, and more.

Worked with Fortune 500 companies, unicorn startups, e-commerce companies, and
local brick and mortar and pretty much everything else at one point or
another.

If you want to kick the tires check out my community of 5800 people on reddit
([https://reddit.com/r/dailymarketing](https://reddit.com/r/dailymarketing))
where I make how to videos for marketing. Interested in taking your project to
the next level and have at least $4000 a month to spend on ads? Feel free to
reach out. Thanks for reading

jeromysonne@gmail.com

------
bestrapperalive
SEEKING WORK

Location: NYC or Remote

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, node, React, Redux, React Native, Go,
Python, AWS

Blurb: Significant full-stack experience (~8 years), accustomed to wearing as
many hats as necessary. I've wrangled thousands of processes on hundreds of
servers under tight latency constraints, implemented convoluted dashboards for
the selection and filtering of this country's finest, most innovative
financial products, and I occasionally implement complex animations on the
client when a project calls for it. I can do what needs to be done to advance
your project to its next stage.

Github: [https://github.com/ebutleriv](https://github.com/ebutleriv)

Email: eugene@eugene4.com

------
Cyberdog
SEEKING WORK

Boise, ID area or remote; no relocation

Professional web developer since 2007, and a hobbyist since 2002. Back end
development primarily with PHP and related technologies; front end with
vanilla JavaScript and jQuery; system administration with Linux and BSD.
Additional buzzwords I'm familiar with: Drupal, WordPress, CodeIgniter, HTML5,
CSS, MySQL, SQLite, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, Swift, Kitura, Nginx.

I need more work quickly, so let's make a deal! Fill up my schedule!

Check out my web site at [https://albright.pro/](https://albright.pro/) for
more about me and some of the things I've worked on. Thanks for your
consideration!

------
narner
SEEKING WORK | Oakland, CA | Remote or on-site in SFBA

Seeking freelance/contract work related to iOS and macOS development.

Resume:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/52e0ac24e4b073428e07d...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/52e0ac24e4b073428e07d275/t/5d7c2e3dde5a2c25a5206dd3/1568419390904/NFA-
resume.pdf)

Website: nickarner.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/narner](https://github.com/narner)

Email: nicholasarner@gmail.com

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK | India | Remote Only

I'm a Backend Developer working primarily with Django and Python. I have 5+
years of experience working on web application development. I've recently
begun dabbling in frontend and fullstack development. I'm specifically looking
for remote part time/full time freelance opportunities.

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé/CV: Drop me an email and I'd be happy to share details such as Resume
and portfolio.

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

------
nvseenu
SEEKING WORK | Chennai, India | Remote

Remote: Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Golang, Python, Node.js, React , Postgres, Redis, AWS,
Docker, Spring Framework, Flask, Git, Elastic Search

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nvseenu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nvseenu/)

Email: nvseenu@gmail.com

Am a backend engineer who is having 10 years of experience in software design
and development using various tech stacks such as Java, Python, Golang and
Node.js.

I am looking for an opportunity to work remotely. I am comfortable to work
remote and in the timezone client prefers with cheaper hourly rate.

------
julianwachholz
SEEKING WORK | Zürich, Switzerland or remote

    
    
      Technologies: Python, Django, Go, JavaScript, React, Elixir/Erlang
      Portfolio: https://ju.io/ (more detailed version upon request)
      Email: See website
      Languages: German, English
    

Around 8 years of experience building all kinds of web solutions for small and
large clients. I thrive in smaller teams and aim to push good practices like
test driven development and documentation. Building smaller projects in my
free time using new tech is my thing. Preferably looking for a full time
position, but open to transitioning into freelancing.

------
westoncb
SEEKING WORK | Tucson, AZ | Remote

Primarily a generalist, though my specialty for a few years now has been doing
computer graphics and computational geometry with web technologies.

\--------------------------------------------------

 _Examples of recent work:_

\- I just finished a contract to survey point cloud classification and
reconstruction research, and then to build a classifier for urban LiDAR scans
based on my findings.

\- Last year I worked with a software consultancy to lay the foundations for a
simplified web-based CAD tool, eventually bringing onboard a team of ~6 to
continue building on top of it. (Demo vid + testimonial:
[http://symbolflux.com/projects/cadtool](http://symbolflux.com/projects/cadtool))

\- I've been designing and developing a product built with Electron, Rust,
javascript, three.js, webpack, etc.:
([https://diskatlas.com](https://diskatlas.com) —it's all placeholder stuff:
download doesn't actually work.) I'm taking a break from this for the next few
months to catch up on finances.

\--------------------------------------------------

 _What I 'm seeking:_

Short-term or part-time work doing things with web technologies, especially if
it involves 3D graphics or geometry. I'm also happy to work on the more
academic side of things, exploring research and designing/developing
algorithms, prototypes, or applications based on findings. Really though, I'm
open to a wide range—just shoot me a message.

\--------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://symbolflux.com/projects](http://symbolflux.com/projects)

Resume: [http://symbolflux.com/resume.html](http://symbolflux.com/resume.html)

Github: [https://github.com/westoncb](https://github.com/westoncb)

Email: westoncb at google's mail service

------
timimsms
SEEKING WORK

Talented full-stack web developer and technical founder with significant
experience in bringing ideas to life, scaling products, and growing teams.

Recent projects built with: Ruby on Rails, Vue.js, Node, React, Python.
Proficient in many languages and frameworks.

\- - - - - - - -

Location: Scottsdale, AZ (US)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timimsms/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timimsms/)

Personal Site: [https://ti.mims.ms/](https://ti.mims.ms/)

Email: tim@mims.ms

------
iheartrandom
SEEKING WORK | Design Leader | Remote Expertise in: user experience, product
design, brand design, brand strategy, information architecture, ux research

Latest project: [https://makemythos.com](https://makemythos.com)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/coryhess/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/coryhess/)

Email: cory@makemythos.com

I have over 16 years of experience in the industry and have produced work for
Apple, Sony, Blackberry, Quiksilver, and Qualcomm. I run a creative agency
called Mythos that specializes in branding, web design, and UX.

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Located in Poland), We are a small but very efficient
team of Python/Django experts and mobile developers (React Native). We worked
as Team Extesions and provided outsourcing for Startups, created Prorotypes,
MVPs, complete solutions, provided on-site training for clients, consulting
and maintenance.

Technologies:

    
    
      * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Flask
      * ES6, React / React Native, Redux, Angular, Expo
      * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, CloudFormation, Heroku, DynamoDB, MongoDB, PostgreSQL
      * TensorFlow, NLTK, OpenCV
    

Email: rootx [AT] rootxnet.com

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK | Technical Content Writer

Remote (Worldwide, working from Central Time USA. I have clients from
California to Munich)

I am a technical content writer specializing in longform high-value
programming tutorials. I create the engaging content that your blog,
newsletter, or other publication needs.

Email: philip @ kiely . xyz

Full publication list:

[https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html](https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html)

Selected Post: [https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-
python/](https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-python/)

------
andrewklofas
SEEKING WORK | N. California | Remote * Electronics Engineering: Circuit + PCB
design. Microcontroller firmware. * Embedded Systems: Linux, C/C++, Python,
Java/Kotlin, JavaScript.

Website: [https://andrewklofas.com](https://andrewklofas.com)

Email: andrew@goodrobotics.net

I have experience in many of areas of engineering from website development,
embedded systems, and PCB design. I have designed and built complete products
that incorporate all of these areas, plus cost-reduced and optimized for
manufacturing to provide compelling physical devices for my clients.

------
michele
SEEKING WORK | PART-TIME Backend Developer

Remote: only remote (I'm in the EU)

Technologies: Go, Rails, Postgres, Redis, Docker, Kubernetes, MySQL, AWS
(Lambda, DynamoDB, SES, SQS, RDS, ECS, Cloudformation, plus the usual suspects
like EC2, S3, etc), Linux sys-admin.

Experience: have been doing fullstack and backend dev for the past 15+ years
in a lead position. I've been focusing on scaling for the past few years.

Can help with existing projects, but I'm also available to design/architect
new systems or help you scale/optimize new/growing projects.

Email: flydown at the Google email service (AKA gmail dot com)

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.
Mostly I specialize in web.

But not only in web. Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My latest projects are 2 e-commerce stores I've built from zero, they're live.
Full list:

[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

------
UlisesAC4
SEEKING WORK

Location: Guanajuato, MExico

Remote: Strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Unless it is a great deal.

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, CSS, HTML, Postgres, React, React Native,
Python, Docker

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zuzzgf8QJl2N_-775sHnbShjyW8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zuzzgf8QJl2N_-775sHnbShjyW8..).

Email: ulisesavila04@gmail.com

I am a fullstack developer that uses nodejs and react for building web
portals. I would like to help building MVPs or working with established code
bases. I am looking for contract or part-time work.

------
kellishaver
SEEKING WORK

Location: Morehead, KY

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Resume:
[https://kellishaver.com/resume.html](https://kellishaver.com/resume.html)

Email: kelli@kellishaver.com

Full-stack developer with 20 years professional experience building for the
web, 11 years of experience with Ruby on Rails.

My specialty: helping media companies tackle the tough problems around
processing, managing, publishing, and hosting tens of millions of images at
scale.

Languages/Frameworks: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (including jQuery, React),
PHP, SQL, Git, numerous AWS services, numerous web servers, linux.

------
0xboz
SEEKING WORK | East Coast (USA) | Remote

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Numpy, Selenium, Scrapy, Django, Flask, Bottle
and Zipline), C++, JavaScript (Vue.js), Bash, SQL (SQLite, MySQL), NoSQL
(MongoDB), Web Server (LAMP and LEMP), Automation, Algotrading, Web
Development, Big Data, Linux System Admin

Résumé/CV: [https://0xboz.github.io/](https://0xboz.github.io/)

Blog: [https://0xboz.github.io/blog/](https://0xboz.github.io/blog/)

Email: (See Résumé/CV)

------
asaddhamani
SEEKING WORK | Remote - Worldwide (Based in India)

Full stack web developer with experience working with Node (Express, Hapi),
Python (Flask, Django), React, Redux, Bootstrap, ES6, Git, Rails, Meteor,
Heroku, WebExtensions and Chrome/Firefox extensions, SocketIO, Electron,
Selenium/Puppeteer, etc.

GitHub: [https://github.com/dhamaniasad](https://github.com/dhamaniasad)

Resume: [https://www.asad.pw/about](https://www.asad.pw/about)

Email: dhamaniasad@gmail.com

------
greplogic
SEEKING SHORT-TERM/PART-TIME WORK | Full Stack Engineer JS & Python | San
Francisco or remote

I have some spare cycles for short-term engagements from architectural review
consultations to MVP delivery.

I specialize in frontend/ui, but comfortable across the stack. I have a
background from large and small/startup companies.

I'm not looking for FT work.

Sample project: [https://wordsearchnext.com](https://wordsearchnext.com)

Technologies:

\- React.js, Next.js, Marko, TypeScript, Node.js, Express, Postgres, MySQL,
HTML, CSS (& preprocessors), and Python

Contact:

\- collin [at] collinwu.com

------
hochchristoph
SEEKING WORK

Experienced Frontend Designer & Developer.

\- You are a backend developer and your stuff looks "functional", but not very
pretty

\- You don't want to deal with any frontend tech in your perfectly engineered
backend system

\- You want to build your product on an extensible design system for the long
term

…I'm here to help.

Location: Austria

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Vue.js, Tailwind CSS, Storybook, Webpack, TypeScript, Sketch.app

Website: [https://hochstrasser.io](https://hochstrasser.io)

Email: christoph@hochstrasser.io

GitHub: [https://github.com/CHH](https://github.com/CHH)

VAT-ID: ATU68701078

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vilnius, Lithuania

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Golang, Docker

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/msamoylov-cv](http://bit.ly/msamoylov-cv) and
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/msamoylov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/msamoylov/)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

I'm an expert Python/Django, Golang and Javascript developer with 12 years of
experience. I have a strong systems administration background.

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

Strong data engineer who specializes in large-scale distributed systems and
streaming pipelines.

Core Skills:

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Avro, Airflow, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM
tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | Local or Remote

I'm Zack, a full stack Web developer specializing in web applications and
productivity tools. I have experience with Express (Node.js), Ruby on Rails,
Phoenix (Elixir), and Wordpress. On the front-end I have experience with
React/Redux and custom frameworks. I also built an automatic cat feeder and I
program a Macintosh Plus in my spare time (Think C).

I'm currently available for part-time work, and will be available full-time in
2020.

[https://zjm.me](https://zjm.me)

z@zjm.me

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK | London, UK, Remote | Full Stack Web Developer with product
skills

Hi I'm Filipe, a full stack developer with almost 10 years experience and an
eye for end to end product development.

* Location: London, UK

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, Postgres, MySQL, Heroku, AWS, DevOps, Jenkins, Docker

* Résumé/CV: [http://coderelax.com](http://coderelax.com)

* Email: filipe@coderelax.com

* GitHub: [https://github.com/filipeamoreira](https://github.com/filipeamoreira)

Thank you

------
mach3000
SEEKING WORK

Location: Brussels, Belgium Remote: Yes

Experienced project manager / scrum master / product owner with a history in
the Microsoft tech stack and a technical background in web dev.

Technologies: anything development related (.NET, Azure, O365 in my background
but anything goes) + any infrastructure projects (experiencd in cloud
migrations). Also open to business projects.

Website:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidmachiels/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidmachiels/)

------
n333
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

We are a U.S. based venture-backed startup that recently closed our seed
round. We are building an Electron app in the productivity space and are
looking for someone with several years of experience with React and Electron.

Ideally, you would join our team for ~10 hours a week (possibility for more)
as we develop our v1 product over the course of the next 8-12 weeks. We are a
remote team and you can work anywhere you'd like!

Please contact me at nick/at/venturex.ai if you're interested!

------
robintw
SEEKING WORK | Southampton, UK | Remote only, Part-time

I'm a freelance data scientist and Python developer, with a specialism in
geospatial technologies, mapping and satellite imaging - though open to any
work in the data field. Very experienced in the scientific/data Python stack
(numpy, scipy, pandas, matplotlib, scikit-learn etc), active in open-source.

See my website for more details or email me on robin@rtwilson.com

Website: [http://www.rtwilson.com](http://www.rtwilson.com)

------
emperor_
Location: Den Haag, Netherlands Remote: Yes! Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: Kubernetes, Prometheus, AlertManager, Docker, Linux, AWS,
Terraform, git, Python and Bash. Résumé: On request. Email:
info@pimpolderman.nl

14+ years of hardcore DevOps Engineering / SRE skills with a strong focus on
security. I like bug bounty hunting and have done the offensive security labs.
Would love move from engineering to security. Can be hired as a contractor and
part-time would preferred (3 to 4 days a week).

------
GaelFG
SEEKING WORK: Remote - Team of three unity game developpers working full time
on Virtual Reality Projects for 3 years. Experienced with multiplayer games.
Have ported a multiplayer game to Oculus Quest.

We may provide sounds, music and graphical assets by hiring local freelancers
or work with yours.

Fully equipped with professional Unity licences, Most existing VR Headsets,
working build and delivery platform.

Location : France

Remote : Yes (only)

Email : gembasher@protonmail.com

Website: [https://gembasher.com/](https://gembasher.com/)

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Full-stack Developer

Need help with your online shop? I’m a full-stack developer with over 9 years
of experience working with e-commerce brands. Working primarily with Shopify
and Magento 1 & 2, I can take your designs and turn them into the perfect user
experience for your customers. I can also build apps to help run your store.
I’m experienced with React, Redux, Ruby on Rails, and PHP.

Happy to talk with you about your project, you can contact me at the email
below.

Location: Orange County, CA

Email: david@activatedapps.com

------
valtlfelipe
SEEKING WORK | Brazil or Remote

I'm Felipe, and I'm an experienced (8+ years) full-stack developer, but
focused on backend and infrastructure. Have already done a lot of remote
works.

Technologies: JavaScript/Node.js, Go, PHP, wordpress, laravel, postgres,
kubernetes, docker, serverless, AWS

Email: contact@felipe.im

Languages: English, Portuguese and German

Site: [https://felipe.im](https://felipe.im)

Github: [https://github.com/valtlfelipe](https://github.com/valtlfelipe)

------
girzel
SEEKING WORK: Seattle or remote, part time or short gigs only.

Programmer since 2006. Tech includes Python and Django, plus the usual
HTML/CSS/JS. Common Lisp (and other lisp-likes), and some oCaml. Postgres.

The thing that interests me most is helping not-necessarily-technical
organizations with their technical problems. CMSs, databases, tooling,
automation. I really enjoy figuring out tricky problem domains, and making
tools that are well suited to those domains, and to their users.

Email in profile.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

\--

Not actively looking but would be interested if something is interesting.
Particularly looking for anything related to Python(Web Dev, Data Scraping,
System Automation, Data Analysis, ETL etc)

Check my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog:- [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 HRS/WEEK

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, Apache Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
esamsonov
SEEKING WORK

Experienced full-stack JavaScript developer focusing on fast-growing startups.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

UpWork:
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov](https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov)

Email: iam@esamsonov.com

------
axedwool
SEEKING WORK

Location: Portland

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, node.js, the usual suspects (git, etc)

site: www.alexanderjwood.com

email: alex@alexanderjwood.com

5+ years of experience developing applications in Ruby on Rails and node.js. I
can help your existing team focus on moving your business forward by taking
care of Rails maintenance and bug bashing, or I can help you move the needle
via implementing new features. Please feel free to reach out if you'd like to
get the conversation started.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, i web development services,
developer training and part-time CTO support and mentoring for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

i am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of local resources.

------
dimm
SEEKING WORK

Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML5, CSS3, Java, git, linux, parcel,
npm

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

------
Seanny123
SEEKING WORK: Ontario or remote

Data Scientist implementing Machine Learning algorithms (time series
forecasting/regression/analysis, reinforcement learning). Also an educator
able to create engaging curriculums and intuitive documentation.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sean-
aubin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sean-aubin/)

Remote: Yes

------
swatcoder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Pasadena / Los Angeles)

\--

Targeted support to existing projects, teams, and codebases. 20+ years
experience, 50+ clients, 100+ projects

\- Project Rescue

\- Crisis Intervention

\- Mentoring

\- Code Review

\- Due Diligence

\- Code Review, Forensics, and Analysis

\- Development Cost Estimation

\- Architecture, Refactoring

\- Refactoring

\- Modernization

\- Bug Hunting, Profiling, SWAT Coding

\--

TECHNOLOGY

Full stack apps and IOT/embedded: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, C, C++ Android,
Java, Kotlin, PHP, Laravel, node.js, express, Ruby, Python

[https://www.andrewpalumbo.com](https://www.andrewpalumbo.com)

andrew.palumbo@gmail.com

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote | React, UI/UX

\- Backend: AWS AppSync

\- API: GraphQL

\- Middleware: Apollo GraphQL, AWS Amplify

\- Frontend: React Hooks

\- UI/UX: Storybook, Design systems, Event-driven modeling

Full stack React developer with UI/UX works featured in online galleries is
looking for a new project.

From creating an MVP/MSP to modernizing React codebase I'm available for
consulting, mentoring and freelancing work.

Please contact me at bartus.csongor@gmail.com

------
gotwilly
SEEKING WORK | Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA | Remote

Full-stack developer and interim startup CTO with more than 10 years of
experience. Specialties:

\- Laravel

\- Vue

\- TailwindCSS

\- TDD

\- Startup tech consulting

development portfolio
[https://www.forefrontsoftware.com](https://www.forefrontsoftware.com) and
fractional CTO service [https://www.ctosumo.com](https://www.ctosumo.com)

------
adrianpike
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

Hey gang, I'm reaching out on behalf of an early-stage distributed startup I'm
helping out - they're looking for someone to do some contract work in Elixir,
specifically with their Phoenix API backend for a React Native mobile app.
adrian at adrianpike.com, or @adrianpike, would love to see what you've got.

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
graphics, image processing, GPU programming, and performance optimization.

Technologies: Python, C, C++, CUDA, Vue.js, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

My portfolio, client endorsements and background:
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web or mobile project from concept to delivery._

I've assisted well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Previous experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python,
PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress),
mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS,
Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation (performance, security &
SEO).

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time
against 50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included
authoring a modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo +
autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low resources.
Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
s2000
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: NYC

I have been a software developer for over 10+ years. I focus on mostly web
application (Rails, Node.js) and know Vue/React/Angular.

For mobile I am okay with React Native and getting pretty decent with Flutter.

I have done data analysis and worked on ML projects before as well.

I am looking for contract work that is remote.

Email: technologyexpert @ protonmail.com

Thanks!

------
rojcyk
SEEKING WORK | UI / UX / Product design | Remote

\- Product designer with almost 9 years of experience

\- My focus is on translating your ideas into apps and services => I've
designed mobile apps, web apps, plugins, and taskbar apps.

\- [https://rojcyk.com](https://rojcyk.com)

------
zarski
SEEKING WORK Location: New Hampshire

Remote:

I build MVPs only. I'll get version 1 off the ground for a fixed fee so you
can find product market fit. Once you find fitness I'll help you get a full-
time team or individual in place.

[https://minimul.com](https://minimul.com)

------
rupertdev
SEEKING WORK | East Coast (USA) | Remote I am a full-stack web developer
located in Raleigh, NC.

My main areas of expertise are as follows:

1\. Python/Javascript full-stack development (Django, Flask, React, Vue,
Express)

2\. Amazon Web Services infrastructure and DevOps experience

3\. Production API design and deployment

Email: michaelrupert@fastmail.com

------
nhgiang
SEEKING WORK

    
    
        Location: Ho Chi Minh city
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Python, Go, Haskell
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=18acEBCU7EBcE9mCNDS0qwEmikxxgwV1R
        Email: giang.nghg@gmail.com

------
tomg
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

Full Stack Web Developer - Jack of all Trades

12 Years of Experience. Have worked with major brands (ebay, MLB, Red Bull,
Playboy) and architected systems for startups.

Portfolio / work history: [https://tomgraft.dev](https://tomgraft.dev)

------
pythonbase
SEEKING WORK

Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Flask, Requests, Pandas), PHP/WordPress, SQL, SEO

Website: [https://www.kashifaziz.me](https://www.kashifaziz.me)

Email: contact@kashifaziz.me

GitHub: kashaziz

Rate: $35/hr

I have a background in coding, content marketing and SEO. My mantra is solve
problems and write clean code.

------
chmod2
SEEKING WORK | AWS, Devops | Remote-only Location: Europe

Technologies: AWS, Kubernetes, Serverless, ECS, Devops, Jenkins

Résumé: [https://ozbey.dev/cv.pdf](https://ozbey.dev/cv.pdf)

email: contact@ozbey.me

Looking for any type of AWS work. Work hours consistent with EST.

------
etchezaldun
SEEKING FREELANCER | UI/UX Design | Sketch/Photoshop | Paris, FR - Remote
Europe

We're looking for a UI/UX Designer to design from scratch a B2B web platform.

Location: Paris, FR

Remote: Yes, Europe but meeting in person in Paris

Email: theophile@lenstra.fr

------
legohead
SEEKING WORK

Location: SoCal

Remote: Required

Technologies: PHP, backend, web server, HTML, devops

Email: legoheadhn @ gmail

Give me a task and I'll do it cleanly and efficiently. I don't need any hand
holding - I can figure out your infrastructure and code design by myself if
needed. Looking for evening work to supplement my dayjob.

------
ZenSystem
SEEKING WORK | PART-TIME Developer Relations,
Partner/Integration/Implementation/Solutions Engineer | Remote

I have 4 years of experience in client facing technical roles (and 3 years of
experience in web and retail marketing).

patterncakes[at]gmail.com

------
r0ash
SEEKING WORK

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmedshaikhm/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmedshaikhm/)

PHP, Python, Javascript, mySQL, Selenium, AutoIT

Working as web-developer since year 2000.

Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote Work: Yes!

------
psion
SEEKING WORK, PHP and JavaScript web development. Located in Detroit, MI.

Rate is $35/hr. Web hosting available, ask for rates.

[https://selenesoftware.us](https://selenesoftware.us)
JasonMarshall@selenesoftware.us

------
xemcd
WRITER SEEKING WORK Location: London, UK Remote Only

Happy to help startups with web copy, marketing emails, tutorials and how to
guides. Spent a decade in tech before moving across to writing.

medium.com/@carldawson carldawson12@gmail.com

------
TamDenholm
SEEKING WORK, UK wide, Remote or Local

JS(front and back)/PHP/Python and associated frameworks. Laravel, Vue, React,
Angular, Django, etc Various databases. etc

£300/day remote, £450/day onsite. Can start immediately.

Email on HN Profile.

------
greybeard1812
SEEKING WORK

SRE / DevOps / Scaling

If you have scaling and / or site reliability at the top of your mind, reach
out. I'd love to hear what your up against and see if I can help.

------
dtip
SEEKING FREELANCER | UK, Remote | Mobile Developer

We're searching for a mobile app developer to be part of a cross-platform (iOS
& Android) greenfield project.

Contact for more info: hn-freelancer-oct19@oldreliable.tech

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
blackdogie
SEEKING FREELANCER | Berlin, DE

Hi *,

Looking to hire for a Vue.js expert to extend an authoring environment for a
CMS. Needs to be on site for at least 1 month. Experience with headless
applications, GraphQL a bonus.

email : hacker.news@coredna.com

------
softwarerero
SEEKING Work - Remote (UTC-3)

Experienced fullstack developer with Node.js, Meteor, MongoDB, SQL, Svelte,
Vue, React.

Portfolio: [https://softwarerero.com](https://softwarerero.com)

------
featureup
SEEKING WORK - Toronto Canada Remote Work

Looking for freelance work to add to my client list.

20+ years of development experience.

Rails, Golang, .NET Core, Elixir

React

AWS, GCP, Digital Ocean Docker

Interests: SaaS, eCommerce, Online Learning, CMS and more.

Please contact me at salman@salman.ca

------
grecy
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote is perferct

I'm looking for a freelance PR / Media / Marketing person to book and promote
a cross-Canada speaking/book tour for 2020.

Email is in my profile.

------
remyp
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

Looking for part-time frontend developer to do pixel pushing for our Angular
2/Bootstrap app and web site.

Questions, applications, etc. to jeremy@shepherd.com, please.

------
lianmunoz
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles or Remote

Experience with React, Angular, and Laravel. Specializing in ADA Compliant UI
design and development.

Resume: www.hirelian.com

Email: lian@lianmunoz.com

------
nivek7kun
SEEKING FREELANCER | Seattle | Remote

I am looking for any kind of experience. I have Full-Stack knowledge. My
preferred language is JavaScript.

~~~
gilli
Sounds like you are Seeking work not a freelancer. Also I would recommend you
to provide some more details and a way to contact you.

------
rsal91
SEEKING WORK! | Seattle WA | REMOTE ONLY

iOS Developer with 4 years of experience. \- Swift \- Objective C

Lets chat! Email address in profile.

------
juoemeka
SEEKING FREELANCERS | REMOTE | Any Timezone

CareerMove helps professionals earn an income without a full-time job by
connecting them with short term gigs in firms ranging from startups to Fortune
500 companies.

We’re a remote-first team that thrives on flexibility and creativeness.

We're looking for multiple freelancers.

Check out the job details: [https://careermove.io](https://careermove.io)

